# safe to paint aquarium background with livestock inside?



## creg (16 May 2012)

i want to paint my background black using ronseal tile paint but not sure if the fumes will be harmful to the fish etc inside the tank, any ideas?


----------



## Broomy (16 May 2012)

Did mine last week with matt emulsion with fish in, just cling film the top  no deaths


----------



## creg (16 May 2012)

cool, ill be off to b&q tommorow then


----------



## Broomy (16 May 2012)

One of the tester pots was enough to give my 2'x1.2'x1' six thin coats with a thin rollerI didn't like it at first, but it's grown on me.


----------



## creg (16 May 2012)

Broomy said:
			
		

> One of the tester pots was enough to give my 2'x1.2'x1' six thin coats with a thin rollerI didn't like it at first, but it's grown on me.



how come you didnt like it? i think i might try a black gloss as tile paint is 20 quid a tin


----------



## Gary Nelson (16 May 2012)

I used black board paint, wilkinsons finest, it's water based and with 2 light coats with a brush it's perfect! Let the 1st coat dry properly though or you will end up pulling it back off the glass on the 2nd coat!
I've found this really durable too once on and fully dry.


----------



## Broomy (16 May 2012)

creg said:
			
		

> Broomy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get a tester pot from homebase for £1, or a few if it's a larger tank? More to do with my tank only having a few plants at the minute and it looked kinda bare.


----------



## creg (17 May 2012)

i ended up getting a small tin of black board paint from wilkos, was only £3 a tin thanks for the tip. ive just done the 3rd coat and it looks good, havent put the lights back on yet though. wished id have done it before setting the tank up, it was really awkward because of how close to the wall it was.


----------

